# AOL 9.0 Optimized Keeps Restarting



## BillMCSE (Jul 26, 2003)

AOL 9.0 Optimized App. continues to "Restart" on Win 98 Box. Why is this? Difficult to Uninstall as well. Is this 9.0 compatible w/ NAV 2004 Professional Program? Please Advise.
Bill in N.Y.
Will I be able to Internet share AOL over Crossover Cable from Win XP Pro Box to Win 98 Box?
Thanx...
Fri PM 1610H DST


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

I've had many problems with 9.0 on a Win98 machine. More often than not, it spends more time freezing than actually working. I find 9.0 freezes half the time on a WinXP machine as well. And, both machines do not use NAV 2004! I had to use older versions of AOL to run on these machines: 6.0 for Win98 and 7.0 for WinXP. Now, there are no problems with AOL.

FYI: You can now use Outlook (or any other mail client that accepts imap) to check your AOL mail by setting the incoming and outgoing servers as _imap.aol.com_


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

"AOL Hell" 9.0 - Optimized is known to be very problematic. Clean it out of your computer and get another ISP.:up:


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

have u tried uinstalling and reinstalling?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

So far I believe flavallee has the best advice, get rid of AOL HELL.

Personally, I can't fathom anyone that professes to be an MCSE using AOL


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ah, more AOL-Haters. I'm going to ignore you....  except to say that I use AOL 9.0 with Win98 and have NO Problems!!!! 

The first thing I'd check is NAV 2004. I tried that with my Win98 machine and I had all sorts of lockups.

Just as a test try another AV application. Uninstall Norton and for example, try AVG Free Ed located here.

http://www.grisoft.com/html/us_dwnl3.php?status=ok

If it works fine than your culprit is probably NAV 2004.

Also how's your modem? When this happened to me it was because I installed a new modem and I installed the wrong set of drivers. I installed the update drivers without first installing the basic drivers. It was an Aztech MDP7800-U 56k Modem. (Lucent Winmodem)

Finally, how long have you had 9.0 installed? Did the same thing happen with AOL 8.0?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

My opinion of Norton and McAfee ranks right alongside AOL.  :down:


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Sadly, I can remember days when Norton had good solid products. But those were the days when Peter Norton was still at the helm and those days are long gone.
The best thing that Norton has going for itself these days is Ghost, and they bought that company.


----------



## BillMCSE (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanx Shadowcat, Flavallee, yul, NiteHawk, even w/ MCSE remark; I run the AOL for my Children's protection, and Hulk701. 
My System is stable once again... Left AOL 9.0 Uninstalled for now. We'll see...Thanx again for your input...
Bill, MCSE in N.Y.
19 May 2004 0942H...


----------

